# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سراسری۹۸

## mohsenjiryaei

سلام من کاردانی حسابداری دارم و تا برج ۶ سال ۹۸ هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم
میتونم برا دانشگاه فرهنگیان ثبت نام کننم؟
یسریا میگن میتونی یسریا هم میگن برا هر مقطع فقط یک بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه و چون من قبلا گرفتم نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Li21

کسایی ک می‌دانند بگن :Yahoo (21):

----------

